# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Londër: Burg përjetë vrasësit shkodran

## Shijaksi-London

Londër.Burg përjetë vrasësit shkodran

Ja si nisi sherri mes shqiptarëve natën e Krishtlindjes. Robert Linadi vrau patriotin e tij, Xhevahir Demaj në veri të Londrës në lagjen Wood Green.Linadi i arrestuar më parë për pengmarrje por i liruar nga  nje gjykates britanik.



Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu
mveliu@albanianmail.co.uk


Një i ri shqiptar që mori guximin ti ngulë thikën po një shqiptari gjatë festimit të  natës së Krishtlindjeve në Londër është dënuar dje me burg përjetë.
Robert Linadi 22 vjeç nga fshati Bajzë i Shkodrës goditi disa herë për vdeje me thikë në kraharor Xhevahir Demajn, gjatë një koncerti në lagjen Wood Green në veri të Londrës. Gjatë procesit gjyqësor zhvilluar në gjykatën e krimeve të rënda Old Bailey u mësua se Linadi gjatë të gjithë darkës ka qënë ai i cili ka krijuar rrëmujë. Në gjëndje të pirë ai ka shkaktuar pakënaqësi tek të pranishmit duke shkaktuar ndjenjë proteste tek 30 vjeçari Demaj.


Sherri

Demaj e ka goditur Linadin me grusht pasi fjalori i këtij të fundit ka qënë banal kundrejt të pranishmëve dhe në veçanti të afërme të Demajt ulur në një tavolinë pranë njëri tjetrit. Nuk ka vonuar shumë të vinte reagimi fatal i Linadit. Ai ka lënë sallën për një moment dhe ka dalë jashtë nga ku është armatosur me një thikë. Me tu rikthyer në sallën e koncertit ai ka filluar të godasë me thikë Demajn. Vrasja është kryer në ora 22:20 në ambientet e brendëshme të  sallësh 'The Decorium' në lagjen Wood Green në kulmin e koncertit pikërisht kur ka qënë duke interpretuar këngëtari i mirënjohur nga Malësia e Madhe Skënder Xhafa.Fillimishit Linadi është parë ti afrohet Xhevahirit, dhe ti hedhë dorën në qafë, më pas ta godasë me thikë në gjoks direkt  afër zemrës me anë të dorës tjetër.Vrasësi ka hequr thikën nga gjoksi dhe me vrap është larguar nga salla, ndërsa Demaj është parë që të vërë dorën në gjoks për të bllokuar gjakun, ka mundur që të heci disa metra duke e ndjekur Linadin, por është këputur menjëherë sa ka arritur tek dera. 



Vendimi

Gjatë të gjithë procesit gjyqësor Robert Linadi ka mohuar akuzën për vrasje, por ai është gjetur fajtor nga juria. Gjykatësi Peter Beaumont e dënoi atë me burgim të perjetshëm duke thënë se ai do të ketë të drejtën e daljes para një komisioni apeli vetëm pas 16 vjetësh. 
Prokurori i çështjes Richard Horwell i tha jurisë se ceremonia festimit të Krishtlindjeve në Londër ishte organizuar nga një biznesmen shqiptarë.
Duke treguar rrethanat e vrasjes ai tha : Nata e Krishtlindjeve është një okazion gëzimi për familjet  dhe për të tjerët. Por jo për këtë të pandehur. Gjatë festës me patriotët e tij ai ishte i dehur dhe duke i abuzuar ata. Ai ishte abuziv ndaj organizatorëve duke përdorur jë gjuhë e cila nuk mund të përdorej në asnjë mënyrë në këtë ditë të shënuar.Duket se Z Dema djali i cili më pas do të goditej për vdekje pati një përplasje fizike me Linadin në koridor.Ndoshta një përpjekje për të ulur gjakrat, ndoshta një goditje me grusht, kjo mund të ketë qënë ajo që ka ndodhur ato minuta. Ajo që duket qartë është se përfshirja e  Demajt ka qënë motivi për një hakmarrje brutale nga ai. Ajo që del qartë nga e gjithë kjo histori e dhimshme është se Linadi u përgjigj në një mënyrë aspak të drejtë kundrejt Demajt pamvarësisht se çfarë sherri u zhvillua në koridor përpara vrasjes.

Viktima

Të gjithë e njihnin si një djalë të mrekullushëm, punëtor dhe që nuk bëntë fjalë me asnjë njeri. Ky ishte 31 vjeçari Xhevahir Demaj i cili kishte lindur në fshatin Grizhë të Malësisë së Madhe. Ai sikurse shumë bashkëfshatarë të tij gjashtë vjet më parë do të merrte rrugën e emigracionit për në Angli.Me të mberritur në Londër ai do të jetonte sëbashku me të motrën dhe bashkëshortin e saj Sokolin në një shtëpi në lagjen Wood Green duke ndarë hallet e kurbetit. Shokët thonë se Xhevi siç e thërisnin nuk kishte asgjë më pak se vetë emri i tij. Megjithëse ishte në djalë i mrekullusahëm që punonte në ndërtin çdo punë që i dilte përpara ai nuk kishte mundur të siguronte dokumentat.Kishte gjashtë vjet pa shkuar në shtëpi, ku e prisnin prindërit, aq më shumë e fejuara si dhe katër motrat pasi ishte djalë i vetëm tregoi pas vrasjes një shok i ngushtë i Xhevahirit. 



Një gjykatës britanik liroi Linadin

Robert Linadi ka qënë një eksponet i njohur i krimit shqiptarë  për policinë londineze. Në vitin 2003 ai sëbashku me disa djen të tjerë nga Shkodra morën peng në një shtëpi publike në Perëndim te Londrës në lagjen Acton shtetasen shqiptare Adelina Muho. Ata ikërkonin tutorit të saj një shumë prej 30 mijë paundësh në këmbim të lirisë së Muhos. Pas disa ditë survejimi Linadi dhe miqtë e tij rrëmbyes u arrestuan nga skuadra e pengmarrjes pranë Scotland Yardit. Por Robert Linadi do të fitonte lirinë pas tetë muaj qëndrimi në qeli pasi gjykatësi e cilësoi dëshminë e të rrëmbyerës Adelina Muho jo të sinqertë pasi ajo nuk tregoi në gjykatë se kishte punuar më parë si prostitutë në Itali. Lirimi Linadit do të ishte fatal pasi ai një vit më vonë do të kryente vrasjen e Xhevahir Demajt.  


Ja Shqiptarët e dënuar me burgim përjetë në Britaninë e Madhe

Vaso Aliu nga Vlora
Dënuar nga gjykata e krimeve të rënda Old Baily në Londër më 17 Shtator 2002 për vrasjen e ish të dashurës hollandezes Margatite Van Campenhout më 11 Janar 2002. Vrasja për  motive xhelozije.

Isuf Kryeziu nga Laçi

Dënuar nga gjykata e krimeve në Belfast 13 Janar 2002 për vrasjen e irlandezit Thomas McAuley në Ëaterford Irlandë më 13 Gusht 2001.Vrasja për motive rivaliteti me viktimën pasi kishte për të dashur gruan e tij. 

Afrim Krasniqi nga Kukësi

Dënuar nga gjykata e krimeve të rënda Old Baily në Londër më 20 Dhjetor 2003   për vrasjen e menaxherit të hotelit ku banonte Quadeer Abbas më 13Shtator 2001. Vrasja për motive zënke midis tyre.

Eduart Kuliçi nga Shkodra

Dënuar nga gjykata qëndrore e krimeve në Irlandë më 4 Nëntor 2004 për vrasjen e Lindita Kukajt në qytetin Sligo më 22 Shkurt 2003. Vrasja për motive xhelozije, pasi ajo përqafoi në një klub nate një djalë tjetër.

Besnik Kume nga Fieri

Dënuar me burgim të përjetshëm më 1 Dhjetor 2004 për vrasjen e pakistanezit Quamar Mirza. Besnik Kume emigrant ilegal  në Londër ka pranuar para gjykatës së krimeve të rënda Old Baily krimin plagosjes kryer13 Marsin 2003.  Ai në gjendje psikike të rënduar, filloi të godasë me thikë shoferët pranë një karburanti në Crickleëood Broadëay  ku ata po paguanin paratë e karburantit.

Robert Linadi nga Shkodra
Vrasu natën e Krishtlindjeve me thikë Xhevahir Demajn.
Gjykata e krimeve të rënda Old Baily e dësnoi më 24 Gusht 2005 me burgim të përjteshëm.




Shqiptarët e vrarë në Angli

-1997 Vritet me thikë Tit Zela, autori i vrasjes Kastriot Kala
-2000 Vritet me thikë Pal Qerimi, autori vrasjes Nikë Pylla
-2000 Vritet me thikë Florian Ndoja, autori vrasjes Pjerin Cefa
-2001 Vritet me thikë Përparim Malaj, autorë Arben Pali,Marjan Lukaj,Petrit Coli
-2002 Vritet me thikë dhe më pas digjet në makinën e tij Taf Krasniqi (Vladimir Shabani).
-2002 Vritet me thikë Denis Ceka, autorë të vrasjes Astrit Manahasa,Shpëtim Celhasa.
-2002 Vritet Rexhep Hasani autori vrasjes pakistanezi Mushtaq Ahmed.
-2002 Vritet me armë zjarri Edmond Çullhai, i dyshuar per vrasje Florian Metalla
-2003 Vritet me thikë Arber Jahelezi, autori i pa zbuluar.
-2003 Vritet me thikë Roland Bici, autori i pazbuluar.
-2003 Vritet me thikë Fetah Marku, autori Richard Ellis.
-2004 Vritet me thikë Dritan Perdoda, autori Rizvan Matranxhi dhe të tjrë të pazbuluar.
-2004 Vritet me thikë Altin Molita autorët Vionest Dema ,     Ermir Dema, Mevlan Dema.
-2004 Vritet me thikë Armando Gjika. Autori Eddie Samuel.
-2004 Vritet me thikë Xhevahir Demaj. Autor Robert Linadi.

----------


## BRADYKININ

Pu cfare tmerri.....

Me vjen keq te degjoj krime kaq te renda te kryera nga Shqiptaret.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## shkodrane82

Sa gjynah....po si me duket keto emrat mua si gjithe veriore a ka mundesi?

----------


## Toro

> Sa gjynah....po si me duket keto emrat mua si gjithe veriore a ka mundesi?


E si duket keni ndonji fabrike thikash andej nga Veriu ju shkodrane....Meazallah se merr nanjoni ndonji tulle a ndonji kobure....Ca mesimi benit ne vend te ushtarakes ne te mesme mi, kasapollogji?

----------


## Baby^Doll

> Sa gjynah....po si me duket keto emrat mua si gjithe veriore a ka mundesi?



Shkodrane, pothuajse 90% e shqiptareve ne angli jane nga veriu.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Kokat honkshit!. Gjynaf t`pafajshmit!.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Shijaks di gjo ca u bo me ato 3-4 cunat qe vrane ate Anglezin ne Croydon. Para 1 muaji isha i pash ne Old Baily. Gjynaf mosha 18-9 vjec, dhe gjytari qe do japi vendimin "thone qe s`ka dhene nen 15 vjet burg ndonjeher". Ehh bela.

----------


## Shijaksi-London

> Shijaks di gjo ca u bo me ato 3-4 cunat qe vrane ate Anglezin ne Croydon. Para 1 muaji isha i pash ne Old Baily. Gjynaf ja qi.fsha jeten 18-9 vjec, dhe gjytari qe do japi vendimin "thone qe s`ka dhene nen 15 vjet burg ndonjeher". Ehh bela.


Jam ne dijeni te ngjarjes. Edhe une isha nje dite ne Old Bailey per te ndjek senacen ku po deshmonte njeri nga ata me mbiemrin Molla, kryesori ne vrasje.
Gjygji ska mbaruar ende.Do te shkruaj kur te mbaroi dhe te ipet denimi.
Te fala
Muhamedi

----------


## London_

> Shkodrane, pothuajse 90% e shqiptareve ne angli jane nga veriu.




nga e din ti se jan VERIOR 90%

Fol me fakte plako

jo me ja fut kot

----------


## zaim

o kafshe e ege o serb i shkines po e vret shqiptarin ne mergim vetem litari te pret 
marri '
une vete kame qendrue ne londer dy vite edhe me te vertet se shqiptaret e shkodres ishin disi nuk kame mujt me i kuptue po si do qe te jet per vete 
se ne angli kur te burgosin per jet qelsat e ders i merr peshkaqeni ne det edhe vetem kur te vdes hapet ajo dere

----------


## white_snake

ca behet kshu me ne shqipet mer plak
duke i marr jeten njani tjetrit.
**** nanen

----------


## apollon 23

*O njerez , per zotin cfare jane keto diskutime kaq te keqija !!!
Jeni ne terezi o njerez , me jeni bere me keq se greku me shqiptaret atje , mblidheni ore veten dhe diskutoni me mende ne koke , jo Shkodran jo veriu jo malok !!!! Mortja mua cfare lexoj ketu !
''Ne cdo fis ka nga nje pis''  ose tu ua bej pak me te qarte ''Nje dru i shtrember nuk e prish gjithe stiven''
Pse ky plehre do perfaqsoka veriun tone , po keta si puna e tij jane jashtqitje dhe asgje tjeter , por mekat dhe padrejtesi shume e madhe per ate 31 qe ju shuajt jeta kaq i ri , mallkim.*

----------


## bunny

Keto shqiptaret po na nderojne neve- ja sot Indrit Krasniqi 18- jetim nga kosova (sic thone gazetat angleze) eshte gjetur i fajshem per vrasjen e nje vajze. Ai ishte pjestar i nje gange droge ne Reading- ato (6 vete) kane grabitur 2 vajzat ku me vone i kan mbajtur ne nje hotel per disa ore- duke i perdhenuar edhe rrahur- ne fund  i kan cuar ne nje park ku kan vrare njeren nga vajzat edhe plagosur tjeteren. Per me shum: 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4778704.stm 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/b...re/4825212.stm

----------


## KNFC

> Keto shqiptaret po na nderojne neve


He mi bunny se s'ka gje.Nga 6 qe ishin njeri eshte Shqiptar dhe 5 jane Britanike,kshu qe nuk na nxihet emri.Perkundrazi,jetimi nga Kosova mund te jete terhequr me shume se c'duhet nga British way of life qe benin shoket e tij dhe ka arritur deri atje,se drejt me thene shqiptaret sikur nuk i preferojne keto lloj krimesh.Ky eshte alla anglezo/britanik.

----------


## bunny

Dmth ky krimi i ketij shqiptari u justifikoka- pasi e kan bere edhe 5 anglez te tjere  :i habitur!:  ....

----------


## KNFC

> Dmth ky krimi i ketij shqiptari u justifikoka- pasi e kan bere edhe 5 anglez te tjere


Jo se jusifikohet,po desha te them qe s'ka asgje per tu turperuar shqiptaret e tjere ne U.K.

----------


## Kumanovarja

> nga e din ti se jan VERIOR 90%
> 
> Fol me fakte plako
> 
> jo me ja fut kot


London mos 90% 99% athere Veriu deminon Uk lolzzzzzz :Lulja3:

----------


## Bianconero

> Londër.Burg përjetë vrasësit shkodran


_Perderisa krimi eshte bere ne nje vend jashte Shqiperise, mendoj se do te ishte me mire te veje kete titull; Burg perjete vrasesit SHQIPTAR, pastaj ne brendesi te lajmit mund te permendje ''shkodranin''. Ne nje vend te huaj, perpara se te jemi shkodran apo kavajas jemi shqiptare dhe mos hy me te ''komunizosh'' me tituj bobastike sepse edhe pse mundohesh, nuk i shkon per shtat aspak arrogances tende!


Ndersa per krimin ose krimet;
Te dhemb zemra per viktimat. Kane ardhur per nje jete me te mire, shume prej tyre per te bere nje dore leke dhe per tu kthyer ne vendin e tyre ne te cilin e presin nene e babe, moter e vella por dhe vendi yne i cili sido qe te jete, mbetet me i shtrenjti per ne perderisa jemi shqiptare.

Eshte e pamundur qe shqiptaret ne cdo vend qe te shkelin, mos ta ngrene policine ne kembe. Pervec gjakut te nxehte qe merr jete te pafajshme, keta ja kalbin jeten vetes dhe mire t'iu behet. Nje pjese tjeter kane humbur si njerez sapo njohen Pound-in. Kane filluar te vishen, perdridhen dhe flasin si zezaket e rendomte dhe te bejne me vjell, njekohesisht te ikesh me vrap meqe sado t'iu flasesh ne te miren e tyre, vetem sherr do gjesh. Gjithsesi mallkim qe ne gjirin tone kemi shume kriminele dhe injorante.

Fol me ze te ulet o shqiptar, mos i fol te panjohures shqip mes publikut, ec si njeri dhe jo si kafshe, edhe nese je 100 leksh rri njeri, aq me shume kur je vetem nje gjysem leku. Mos kerko sherr, hapi rrugen sherrit, ''armiku'' yt do te jetoje sic do dhe ti, ate e pret nje nene sic te pret dhe ty.

Provoje nje here te jesh njeri model, provoje te behesh shembull i mire sepse nese do jesh ndryshe, nje cope WC do jesh dhe koken tende do thyesh.

Eshte fare e thjeshte, mes te mires dhe te keqes zgjidh TE MIREN.

Kujdesuni per veten o njerez shqiptar._

----------


## bunny

Ke folur shum drejt edhe sakte- sidomos ajo folja shqip tek nje i huaj...bo ca pa-edukate..kulmiii....  :i habitur!:

----------


## D@mian

> He mi bunny se s'ka gje.Nga 6 qe ishin njeri eshte Shqiptar dhe 5 jane Britanike,kshu qe nuk na nxihet emri.Perkundrazi,jetimi nga Kosova mund te jete terhequr me shume se c'duhet nga British way of life qe benin shoket e tij dhe ka arritur deri atje,se drejt me thene shqiptaret sikur nuk i preferojne keto lloj krimesh.Ky eshte alla anglezo/britanik.



Fotografia e Shqiptarit dhe 5 "Britanikeve". Besoj se s'ka nevoje te shpjegoj se kush prej ketyre krimineleve eshte Shqipoja...



Marre nga http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/berkshire/4825212.stm

----------

